# Help Identify this engine, mid 1930's 326???



## horsepowerfarm (Jul 29, 2016)

This is my first post with Bimmerfest! I have had what I think is a mid 1930's BMW 326 engine/ transmission cutaway on a display stand. I am considering selling it and would like to identify it properly to try to determine if it has any value. Here are few pictures, any help would be appreciated.


----------

